# Tips on how to care for pregnant mum+babies after she’s given birth



## Sophia chapman (7 mo ago)

so I own both male a female rats, the other day I accidentally put my female rat in with my males so unaware that I left her for about 24 hours before noticing she was in the male cage (I thought she had escaped) so now I’m currently on pregnancy watch with her however if she is pregnant I would love some tips so I care for her right and give the best shot for her and her babies to grow up nice and healthy, thanks in advance 😊


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Rats are pregnant for 21 - 24 days. They usually start to show in the last week. Here is a video about a nursery cage - they need somewhere private and safe to deliver their babies.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Honestly, Google things and look up previouse threadson this forum. Watch YouTube videos from responsible people like Emiology and Shadow The Rat. Thats the best thing to do.


----------



## Sophia chapman (7 mo ago)

Rats4All said:


> Honestly, Google things and look up previouse threadson this forum. Watch YouTube videos from responsible people like Emiology and Shadow The Rat. Thats the best thing to do.


I don’t like that you seem to have called me ‘irresponsible’ it was an accident I have great care both my cages are naturalistic and I have never done it before. I already watch emioligy o asked for breading tips emioligy will not give me breading tips


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Rats4All wasn't inferring that you are irresponsible, but that the two she mentioned ARE responsible. Not everyone on YouTube are experts in rat care. 

Start by adding quality foods, like fresh veggies and fruits every other day. When you suspect she's getting close, separate her so she can make a nest and give birth without feeling threatened by the other rat. That way she will feel safe 😊


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm so sorry that I came off as rude! That wasn't my entention. As @Tinytoes said I was just inffering that not everyone on YOUTUBE is responsible. Obvious;y accedents happen and no one is perfect. Its why I dont keep both gender rats lol


----------



## Sophia chapman (7 mo ago)

Rats4All said:


> I'm so sorry that I came off as rude! That wasn't my entention. As @Tinytoes said I was just inffering that not everyone on YOUTUBE is responsible. Obvious;y accedents happen and no one is perfect. Its why I dont keep both gender rats lol


Ah right I’m so sorry, I read it as you were inferring I was irresponsible 😅 definitely thinking about it probably wasn’t the best thing to own both genders but I just couldn’t help myself when I saw 4 girls and then 3 babies that belonged to one of the girls I knew I had to get them 😆


----------



## Sophia chapman (7 mo ago)

Tinytoes said:


> Rats4All wasn't inferring that you are irresponsible, but that the two she mentioned ARE responsible. Not everyone on YouTube are experts in rat care.
> 
> Start by adding quality foods, like fresh veggies and fruits every other day. When you suspect she's getting close, separate her so she can make a nest and give birth without feeling threatened by the other rat. That way she will feel safe 😊


Yeah, I’m aware of that now, I just read it wrong 😅 yesterday was a week since she was in with the boys so I will be able to tell in about another week wether she’s pregnant or not, I have a spare cage so I’ll pop her in that with different nesting materials so she can make her nest if she does end up being pregnant, thanks for the help !


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Sophia chapman said:


> Ah right I’m so sorry, I read it as you were inferring I was irresponsible 😅 definitely thinking about it probably wasn’t the best thing to own both genders but I just couldn’t help myself when I saw 4 girls and then 3 babies that belonged to one of the girls I knew I had to get them 😆


Its ok. I figured you just read it wrong. Sometimes I'll be texting my friends and they'll send something totally inncoent and I'll read it like they're yelling. Its hard to tell when you can't hear tone or pick up other social cues.


----------

